# Substrate for rabbit and gpigs.



## Pirate7 (Apr 7, 2008)

hello, 

I was cleaning out my Rabbit & Gpig today after spending a stupid ammount on the saw dust for such little.. and my mate gave me the idea of going to equine shops as bigger batches of sawdust for cheaper... 

i have a couple of questions... 

Has anyone heard of these three beddings before i treck all the way into Henfeild to get it.... Aubiose Bedding, Aquamax Bedding, Easibed....are the rabbit/gpig safe?? and are they all sawdust?? 

Thanks

P7: victory:


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Pirate7 said:


> hello,
> 
> I was cleaning out my Rabbit & Gpig today after spending a stupid ammount on the saw dust for such little.. and my mate gave me the idea of going to equine shops as bigger batches of sawdust for cheaper...
> 
> ...


Go with Easibed its great stuff


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

my college use the Big bails of sawdust for everything that needs it


----------



## Pirate7 (Apr 7, 2008)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> Go with Easibed its great stuff


okay thanks mate, will do!  how large is the bag? 
: victory:


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Pirate7 said:


> okay thanks mate, will do!  how large is the bag?
> : victory:


the farmshop i get it off sometimes sells it in 25kg bags


----------



## Pirate7 (Apr 7, 2008)

Wicked, thats just the size i want! Not to expensive eather. I found it on the net for £6.50 but they don't av the size of bag to buy :/ just rough information... 

thanks again mate.


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

Easy bed is top stuff cant go wrong with it:2thumb:


----------



## totor boy (May 2, 2008)

i have a guinea pig who is sneezing. can anyone give me some advice? shes about 3yrs old and has been sneezing for as long as i can remember. we used to use sawdust but the petshop said she could actually b allergic to it so now she has the same substrate as out aph, the dried corn cob stuff. shes still sneezing but not as much. does this seem normal?


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

totor boy said:


> i have a guinea pig who is sneezing. can anyone give me some advice? shes about 3yrs old and has been sneezing for as long as i can remember. we used to use sawdust but the petshop said she could actually b allergic to it so now she has the same substrate as out aph, the dried corn cob stuff. shes still sneezing but not as much. does this seem normal?


 Don't use corn cob! It very easily moulds and in turn can make your pig sick if s/he eats it. Only way to sort this is a course of anti-B's from the vets then once it is over find the source. Have you tried fleece and towels for the flooring?


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Aubiose is hemp and is really great (if you dont mind the mess) - it's really absorbant and keeps smell down really well. Easibed Plus has stuff added to it to keep smell down and ward off flies and things, I'd avoid it personally. I had some of the regular Easibed given once, and it wasn't very soft either. Better shavings are Bedmax (heat treated lower phenol so less sneezes too).


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

Bedmax though has lots of dust and splinters: victory:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Mine never has. It's dust extracted, and far softer than any shavings I've seen before, much much softer than the Easibed which was like wood chippings.

Even my hairless were fine on it.


----------

